

BII HTML5 Is The Future Of Mobile Apps, But It Won't Come Fast - unstoppableted
http://www.businessinsider.com/bii-report-html5-is-the-future-of-mobile-apps-but-it-wont-come-fast-2012-12

======
bdfh42
Love the phrase "a standard web browser" - having just written two web apps, I
can attest that there is no such thing.

You can write an app that sort of works on most browsers or you have to bite
the bullet and tailor a version for each of the major mobile browsers. Fair to
point out that almost all of the code is the same but the differences are
crucial - and where I suppose I earned my fee.

